# Lights I've made



## mcbrat (Feb 22, 2019)

someone asked how many, and I didn't really know... so decided to make a page for them....

http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/web/BratGuyLights.html


----------



## bigburly912 (Feb 22, 2019)

Wow. Thanks for the history lesson! Maybe one day I’ll quit buying tons of cheap lights and save up for one of your masterpieces. : D


----------



## zeroair (Feb 22, 2019)

Lol step one: Make light which must use a cell with dented ends.

Step two: gorgeous damascus light. 

I love it!


----------



## id30209 (Feb 22, 2019)

Well you are going big for sure. Good choice you've made at #3[emoji41]


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks. Going to make pages for my clips and modded lights (machining mods).


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 23, 2019)

zeroair said:


> Lol step one: Make light which must use a cell with dented ends.
> 
> Step two: gorgeous damascus light.
> 
> I love it!


. Important learning steps on measuring..... Even today, just internals are measured.


----------



## mcbrat (Feb 25, 2019)

added pics for #26 which I just completed Saturday evening.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Mar 3, 2019)

U know I still kick myself for not grabbing the chatterstar when u had it listed didnt it go for something like $50

Awesome page too

What are u referring to when u say deuce style?


----------



## id30209 (Mar 3, 2019)

Weld Inspector said:


> What are u referring to when u say deuce style?



Something like this...


----------



## Weld Inspector (Mar 3, 2019)

id30209 said:


> Something like this...



I see that I wasnt sure if deuce was an older light that I was unaware of like an old mac's or something from before I got into lights


----------



## id30209 (Mar 3, 2019)

It’s more of a knurling/grip. Mick doesn’t have 2 identical torches so it has a meaning of the grip likely. 
Which is perfect!


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah, it's just the pattern style on the grip/head.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 4, 2019)

id30209 said:


> It’s more of a knurling/grip. Mick doesn’t have 2 identical torches so it has a meaning of the grip likely.
> Which is perfect!


Some are very close. . Identical would mean I have to measure stuff.


----------



## mcbrat (Mar 4, 2019)

Weld Inspector said:


> U know I still kick myself for not grabbing the chatterstar when u had it listed didnt it go for something like $50
> 
> Awesome page too
> 
> What are u referring to when u say deuce style?


Generally for the Deuce grip design I start in the middle with the deep flat, then have bar pairs (deuce) either side, then a wider flat area, and another set of pairs depending on fit...

The three ring or triple r takes the grip, divides in half, then half again if 18650 and each section got 3 grooves centered. Then the head would get 3 rings as well.


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 8, 2019)

updated with my latest 5 lights....

http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/web/BratGuyLights.html


----------

